# media influence



## n brown (Mar 10, 2021)

just been talking to a relative ,70 yrs old and has been putting off getting the jab as she's scared of the side effects  . i happen to know her son , not the sharpest knife in the box , is really into his conspiracy theories and is a fervent anti vaxxer and anti masker etc . after telling her the positive effects being jabbed had on my outlook and just do it , i handed the phone to my wife to  have a go at reassuring her . after a couple of minutes Mrs B suddenly squealed with laughter !  turns out my relative was worried about the effect on her DNA . she finally admitted she'd heard the vaccine could turn you into a robot ! seriously


----------



## Robmac (Mar 10, 2021)

She - must - obey - or - be - ex - ter - minated!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes we still have the chip brigade here who wont get the jab.


----------



## barryd (Mar 10, 2021)

Unbelievable.  Ive not heard of anyone dying from the side effects but lets face it plenty of people have from the flaming virus!  Crazy.  Having spoken every day to my close friend who finally succumbed and passed away terrified ill be throwing women and children behind me to get mine on Monday. Well I wont. Ill just stand it the queue but you get my drift.


----------



## mikejay (Mar 10, 2021)

My lad works with a lot of foreign people and most of them are telling him covid is fake it's the government trying to have you chipped and it is 5g causing the sicknesssad thing is they think it's true someone has been spraying a stencil around our town saying it's pandemic is fake and some other stuff. It's full of spelling mistakes so maybe a someone with English as there second language.  my wife had the1st jab few weeks ago and has her second in April as she works in the hospital no side effects waiting for my age group to be ready so I can get it.

Mike


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 10, 2021)

I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own


----------



## Trotter (Mar 10, 2021)

Have the vaccine or not. Not for us to force anyone.
But don't create a fuss if you become ill. Choices have consequences.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 10, 2021)

The vaccine turning you into a robot has to be the funniest conspiracy so far.

Who is going to go to the trouble of coming up with a vaccine that turns robots into robots.

Everyone knows it’s an update for the cookie cleaner.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 10, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own



Interesting fact: it has been calculated that there is an 83.3% chance of surviving the first shot playing Russian roulette using a six cylinder pistol, this reduces to 66% on the second shot and so the percentage decreases with each shot. However, the percentage returns to 83.3% if the cylinder is spun before each time the trigger is pulled.

To my way of thinking 83.3% isn't that far off 99,7% and if you factor in the chance of surviving Covid but come away with some of the debilitating after effects, then the percentage starts to narrow.

Oh,  remember to factor into the equation, should you wish to play Russian roulette and you do catch the bullet, it is pretty certain that death will be 100% likely!

All I can say to you is : good luck and I hope you don't pass it on to anyone else, because if you do and they die, you will live with that for the rest of your life.
Not something I could live with if I killed a loved one or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## n brown (Mar 10, 2021)

the annoying thing is that it's actually pretty serious .this woman ,not a complete nutter , capable of doing a job , driving ,that sort of thing , has been persuaded that all the science is ''misguided'' and some div on facebook  knows better !  she won't be an isolated case ,there'll be thousands like her . i don't know if herd immunity is even possible , but these media conspiracy nuts  will be the cause of thousands of deaths . it's one thing to weigh things up and decide against the jab , but quite different  to pass up the possible  benefits because of irrational fears promoted by loonies


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 11, 2021)

sorry if i’m not pc but if you refuse the vaccine or your anti vax & you catch it and die, bye


----------



## Tim120 (Mar 11, 2021)

If it's all a big hoax you'd have thought by now someone in the NHS would have been blowing their whistle even with the promise of a 1% rise.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ll tell my brother who’s got COVID that it’s not real will I


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 11, 2021)

Most drugs have some side effect.
Cancer treatment in particular but the alternative is death !

Not as stark with Covid but pretty close for us oldies
I will even accept the chinese jab if that is all that is available


----------



## Trotter (Mar 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Most drugs have some side effect.
> I will even accept the chinese jab if that is all that is available


They may even have an antidote


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 11, 2021)

Father inlaw has died with cov, wonder is he bluffing.


----------



## brian c (Mar 11, 2021)

Condolences To you  and family trev.        Brian


----------



## Robmac (Mar 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Father inlaw has died with cov, wonder is he bluffing.



Same with my Dad Trev. He must have been a good actor.


----------



## Bigshug (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Not something I could live with if I killed a loved one or anybody else for that matter.


That is exactly the fear I have, I am not worried about myself dying, but worrying about passing the virus on. So I have been behaving myself since the first lockdown, myself and my wife have had our first vaccine, so feel a bit more secure now. However we still intend carrying on with our safety routine, in case someone else isn’t so careful!


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 11, 2021)

Perhaps the son is not so thick Nige? Inheritance ?


----------



## linkshouse (Mar 11, 2021)

I know that the side effects and their severity vary from person to person and some on here have reported quite severe reaction.

It worries me that maybe mine was a placebo as I didn't experience anything and I mean ANYTHING, not even a red mark or swelling where I was injected!


----------



## Toffeecat (Mar 11, 2021)

I agree that you can not force anyone to have any medical treatment and the law supports this view. But if anyone does refuse the jab then people must accept the restrictions that may come with that which i feel may be big changes such as travel, insurance and the like. Could be wrong but looking at whats been on TV travel may be a big issue.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 11, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> I know that the side effects and their severity vary from person to person and some on here have reported quite severe reaction.
> 
> It worries me that maybe mine was a placebo as I didn't experience anything and I mean ANYTHING, not even a red mark or swelling where I was injected!



Same here after having the first dose of the Astra Zeneca vacinne, no issues at all. Nieghbours both 81 years old, one had the Pfizer, fatigue, Aches and pains for 3/4 days. The other had no issues at all after the Astra Zeneca vacinne.
Regardless, I would rather have a few days of discomfort than get the virus.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Interesting fact: it has been calculated that there is an 83.3% chance of surviving the first shot playing Russian roulette using a six cylinder pistol, this reduces to 66% on the second shot and so the percentage decreases with each shot. However, the percentage returns to 83.3% if the cylinder is spun before each time the trigger is pulled.
> 
> To my way of thinking 83.3% isn't that far off 99,7% and if you factor in the chance of surviving Covid but come away with some of the debilitating after effects, then the percentage starts to narrow.
> 
> ...


Russian roulette that’s an interesting way of looking at it since I’m pretty sure I had it last year, my odds by your theory must now be diminished I however don’t see myself as pointing a loaded gun at my own head I do however believe that the majority who received the jab could well be by taking a jab that was only permitted under emergency conditions as it is not fully tested indeed the trails don’t end till 2023 of course the manufacturers have been granted immunity from all liabilities should the worst happen,I do sincerely hope that all goes well and nobody gets hurt but my concerns about this jab are big enough to make me wait a couple of years and see what any long term affects are before I even consider taking it I’m sure I can manage a couple of holidays in the UK till then after all that’s what our vans are for and if I ever do feel ill I can assure you I will do what I’ve done for the last 57 years when feeling a bit under the weather stay away from people until I feel better so theres not much chance of me Killing anyone as you imply which is more than I can say for the vaccine manufacturers


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

Strange that people are  worried of rubbish on social media, when the main stream media aren't exactly an example of honesty.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 11, 2021)

I've got a real fear of doctors and all things medical but I made damn sure I was on the list for the vaccine. I got it three weeks ago and I'm living proof that it doesn't turn you into a robot robot robot robot robot robot


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I've got a real fear of doctors and all things medical but I made damn sure I was on the list for the vaccine. I got it three weeks ago and I'm living proof that it doesn't turn you into a robot robot robot robot robot robot


 You'll have to wait for next dose for robot functions to be available


----------



## Robmac (Mar 11, 2021)

mark61 said:


> You'll have to wait for next dose for robot functions to be available


----------



## izwozral (Mar 11, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> Russian roulette that’s an interesting way of looking at it since I’m pretty sure I had it last year, my odds by your theory must now be diminished I however don’t see myself as pointing a loaded gun at my own head I do however believe that the majority who received the jab could well be by taking a jab that was only permitted under emergency conditions as it is not fully tested indeed the trails don’t end till 2023 of course the manufacturers have been granted immunity from all liabilities should the worst happen,I do sincerely hope that all goes well and nobody gets hurt but my concerns about this jab are big enough to make me wait a couple of years and see what any long term affects are before I even consider taking it I’m sure I can manage a couple of holidays in the UK till then after all that’s what our vans are for and if I ever do feel ill I can assure you I will do what I’ve done for the last 57 years when feeling a bit under the weather stay away from people until I feel better so theres not much chance of me Killing anyone as you imply which is more than I can say for the vaccine manufacturers




You previously stated that you are not an anti-vaxxer, the post above reads otherwise. 
Anyway, it's your choice whether you want to protect yourself or not but you should know that you can be asymptomatic and be spreading your germs far and wide and those you infect have had no choice in the matter.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll still take my chances with the vaccine, thank you.

They're now starting to report that anyone who has a compromised immune system (the likes of me and Annie, for example) doesn't get such a high percentage of protection from the 1st vaccine (AZ) as everyone else, currently reporting 33%?

However, the protection is purported to go up to 95% for the immuno-compromised *after* the second dose.
Hope they're right!

I think it's still too early days to tell.
We're all still at the beginning of a global guinea pig experiment to try and tackle this nasty disease.

The main thing is that the jab doesn't appear to have given me any 'lingering' symptoms at all 

Unlike those who actually caught covid and are now experiencing 'long-covid'!
And if their long-covid symptoms are anything like those a good friend has been suffering for a whole year now, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> Russian roulette that’s an interesting way of looking at it since I’m pretty sure I had it last year, my odds by your theory must now be diminished I however don’t see myself as pointing a loaded gun at my own head I do however believe that the majority who received the jab could well be by taking a jab that was only permitted under emergency conditions as it is not fully tested indeed the trails don’t end till 2023 of course the manufacturers have been granted immunity from all liabilities should the worst happen,I do sincerely hope that all goes well and nobody gets hurt but my concerns about this jab are big enough to make me wait a couple of years and see what any long term affects are before I even consider taking it I’m sure I can manage a couple of holidays in the UK till then after all that’s what our vans are for and if I ever do feel ill I can assure you I will do what I’ve done for the last 57 years when feeling a bit under the weather stay away from people until I feel better so theres not much chance of me Killing anyone as you imply which is more than I can say for the vaccine manufacturers


Good points.
A crises for some, has always been an opportunity for others. The pharmaceuticals are saints now, people have short memories, and why wouldn’t they, they’ve been frightened, they’ll clasp at anything.

I’m having the vaccine, my choice, others can choose not to.

What we have here though, is people are so frightened they are willing to restrict other people, that I have no time for.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> You previously stated that you are not an anti-vaxxer, the post above reads otherwise.
> Anyway, it's your choice whether you want to protect yourself or not but you should know that you can be asymptomatic and be spreading your germs far and wide and those you infect have had no choice in the matter.



You could be asymptomatic after taking the vaccine, we don't know yet.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 11, 2021)

mark61 said:


> You could be asymptomatic after taking the vaccine, we don't know yet.



The current thinking is that the chances of being asymptomatic after the first jab is reduced by 75%, the data with the second jab has yet to be done.

If I was still waiting for a jab and I had to stand in a room full of people, one occupied by those who have had the jab or a room occupied by those that hadn't, I would be an idiot to choose the latter!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> The current thinking is that the chances of being asymptomatic after the first jab is reduced by 75%, the data with the second jab has yet to be done.
> 
> If I was still waiting for a jab and I had to stand in a room full of people, one occupied by those who have had the jab or a room occupied by those that hadn't, I would be an idiot to choose the latter!


Well, there lots of “current thinking” I’ll wait till we have the data before I suggest restricting other peoples travel or accusing them of spreading the virus.

The current thinking is also we may have to have regular jabs, well no problem for most here, we don’t have to worry too much about the long term, but are we really expecting 20 year olds to have annual jabs and then guarantee there will be no side effects by the time they are 60+.  We going to call them selfish too if they choose not to comply?


----------



## izwozral (Mar 11, 2021)

Like Piers, am flouncing off from this debate and seeking fresh threads. 









						God Father Kick Door GIF - God Father Kick Door WWE - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Like Piers, am flouncing off from this debate and seeking fresh threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RV2MAX (Mar 11, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-56324050 


Nature ahead of the game ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-56324050
> 
> Nature ahead of the game ?



Here's a more detailed news report about that from NBC News, Jan 14th 2021.
Scientists reckon only 5% of the populuation will develop super antibodies for covid. 

He unknowingly had Covid-19. Now his blood contains rare antibodies.


----------



## witzend (Mar 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Like Piers, am flouncing off from this debate and seeking fresh thread


What did e kick door down for?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

witzend said:


> What did e do that for?



Cos e's a big 'ol drama queen


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 11, 2021)

mark61 said:


> You could be asymptomatic after taking the vaccine, we don't know yet.


I’m pro safe and necessary vaccine and anti trial and jabs I don’t feel are necessary just because I’m against taking some doesn’t mean I’m against all of them as for being asymptomatic that could apply to numerous illnesses we could all pass on where do we stop with the just in case vaccination


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2021)

This discussion about have vaccine / don't have vaccine...

Be really, really careful what you wish for.

100% object to folk being ostracised or bullied into doing something they really don't want to do.

I'm in total agreement with Mark here:
_"What we have here though, is people are so frightened they are willing to restrict other people, that I have no time for"_

l *chose* to have the vaccine after weighing all the pros and cons, and certainly not because everyone else was having it.
The scaremongering, fake news and conspiracy theories were weighed up at the outset and then completely ignored (by me).

First and foremost I prefer to make my own judgement on the best thing to do for me, myself and I.
The fact that the vaccine looks like it helps prevent onward infection, well that's a fantastic second benefit.
Anyone who claims they're only taking the vaccine to lessen the risk to others I would call out as bl**dy big fibbers! 

Never had a flu jab in my life, and I never will, for a whole variety of reasons which I don't have to justify to *anyone*.
Covid is different, and I will risk the new jabs because the alternative - catching it and probably dying - is a no brainer.

If, however, they combine a covid jab with a flu jab in future?
My jury will go back out to assess the situation, and probably decline it, thanks all the same


----------



## peter palance (Mar 12, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes we still have the chip brigade here who wont get the jab.


so hand them the black spot, oh no not again, ive been spotted, here we go again, eyes down looking ,you only have two, be carful, of the cross--- eyed one,ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This discussion about have vaccine / don't have vaccine...
> 
> Be really, really careful what you wish for.
> 
> ...


who nose it may be in the bum, or in my ass, i did not no donkies got it, but here gose, touch your toes, ok.pj. he----lp


----------



## Snapster (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m having the vaccine on 2nd April. I can’t understand the reasoning behind not having it. Ok, so some say they will take their chances with it ( and possibly travel around and infect others, isn’t this how the pandemic started?),others are happy that they could die( fate and all that) but what about the alternative, where you get the virus, go to hospital, get put on a ventilator, and, as has happened to some, stay on that ventilator for months then recover but have months of physio to get fit again, or perhaps you never become fit again and have to rely on others to look after you.
Still, you can console yourself that the choice not to have the vaccine was yours alone, and I’m sure Bill Gates will be happy having fewer people to monitor...........


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone laying off the booze for a couple of weeks after the jab? According to "Drinkaware" you should although I am not sure there is any real scientific evidence to back it up.   https://www.diabetes.co.uk/news/202...ne-should-avoid-alcohol-before-and-after.html

Something about boozing effecting your immune system.  Get my jab on Monday and Mrs D Tuesday so will have a bit of a blow out on Saturday then on best behaviour for at least two weeks.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

barryd said:


> Anyone laying off the booze for a couple of weeks after the jab? According to "Drinkaware" you should although I am not sure there is any real scientific evidence to back it up.   https://www.diabetes.co.uk/news/202...ne-should-avoid-alcohol-before-and-after.html
> 
> Something about boozing effecting your immune system.  Get my jab on Monday and Mrs D Tuesday so will have a bit of a blow out on Saturday then on best behaviour for at least two weeks.


I've only been drinking Saturday nights, won't be stopping that.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I’m having the vaccine on 2nd April. I can’t understand the reasoning behind not having it. Ok, so some say they will take their chances with it ( and possibly travel around and infect others, isn’t this how the pandemic started?),others are happy that they could die( fate and all that) but what about the alternative, where you get the virus, go to hospital, get put on a ventilator, and, as has happened to some, stay on that ventilator for months then recover but have months of physio to get fit again, or perhaps you never become fit again and have to rely on others to look after you.
> Still, you can console yourself that the choice not to have the vaccine was yours alone, and I’m sure Bill Gates will be happy having fewer people to monitor...........


There are other alternatives too.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 12, 2021)

Fortunately  we still have freedom of choice as well as freedom of speech in the U.K. if someone doesn’t want treatment they are perfectly entitled not to have it. It may lead to some short term travel restrictions but that’s part of the choice. There is no proof either way about passing on Covid so that is not a valid argument.
What is wrong is the sort of thing Nigel is on about, people being scared off from taking something by ill informed folks. Media and social media has a lot to answer for but I somehow doubt it will any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 85077 (Mar 12, 2021)

barryd said:


> Unbelievable.  Ive not heard of anyone dying from the side effects but lets face it plenty of people have from the flaming virus!  Crazy.  Having spoken every day to my close friend who finally succumbed and passed away terrified ill be throwing women and children behind me to get mine on Monday. Well I wont. Ill just stand it the queue but you get my drift.



Have a look at these, The Pfizer and AstraZeneca latest vaccinr results

https://assets.publishing.service.g...izer-_BioNTech_Vaccine_Analysis_Print__2_.pdf


https://assets.publishing.service.g...VID-19_AstraZeneca_Vaccine_Analysis_Print.pdf


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 12, 2021)

Gaza1515 said:


> Have a look at these, The Pfizer and AstraZeneca latest vaccinr results
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...izer-_BioNTech_Vaccine_Analysis_Print__2_.pdf
> 
> ...



Fascinating stuff, thank you!


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2021)

Gaza1515 said:


> Have a look at these, The Pfizer and AstraZeneca latest vaccinr results
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...izer-_BioNTech_Vaccine_Analysis_Print__2_.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks but not sure what most of that means.  It looks like a very small number of people have died after having either vaccine. Without reading the entire thing does that mean the vaccine killed them or not?  Some of the side effects on that list mean nothing to me.  There are bound to be some but ill be taking mine on Monday for sure.  Happy to take my chances with either Pfizer or AZ.


----------



## Caz (Mar 12, 2021)

I keep seeing this 99.8% survival rate figure being bandied about. That is out of date.

Current figures give a survival of rate of 97.9% as roughly 2.1% have died compared to the UK population.

However, there is a good percentage of the population that hasn't yet been infected so that survival rate will continue to drop as more people contract the disease and, sadly, die from it.

To me, vaccination is a no brainer.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

Caz said:


> I keep seeing this 99.8% survival rate figure being bandied about. That is out of date.
> 
> Current figures give a survival of rate of* 97.9% as roughly 2.1% have died compared to the UK population.*
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that mean something like 1.3 or 1.4 million people have died?

Or is my maths completely to bonk, which is highly likely.


----------



## Deleted member 85077 (Mar 12, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks but not sure what most of that means.  It looks like a very small number of people have died after having either vaccine. Without reading the entire thing does that mean the vaccine killed them or not?  Some of the side effects on that list mean nothing to me.  There are bound to be some but ill be taking mine on Monday for sure.  Happy to take my chances with either Pfizer or AZ.




The numbers suggest, that 3800 people will die from the vaccine injection per one million vaccinated.


----------



## barryd (Mar 12, 2021)

Gaza1515 said:


> The numbers suggest, that 3800 people will die from the vaccine injection per one million vaccinated.



Where does it show that?  3800 per 1 million will die from the vaccine? Well by my maths considering close on 25 million in the UK have now had either one shot or two then by those figures 98000 of them should now be dead.  I reckon that would have made the news.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2021)

barryd said:


> Where does it show that?  3800 per 1 million will die from the vaccine? Well by my maths considering close on 25 million in the UK have now had either one shot or two then by those figures 98000 of them should now be dead.  I reckon that would have made the news.


 Theres been more important news this week, what with the royals and then Morgan getting the sack, might have to wait a week or two


----------



## 2cv (Mar 12, 2021)

barryd said:


> Anyone laying off the booze for a couple of weeks after the jab? According to "Drinkaware" you should although I am not sure there is any real scientific evidence to back it up.   https://www.diabetes.co.uk/news/202...ne-should-avoid-alcohol-before-and-after.html
> 
> Something about boozing effecting your immune system.  Get my jab on Monday and Mrs D Tuesday so will have a bit of a blow out on Saturday then on best behaviour for at least two weeks.



I may have a little whisky at the Zoom meet on Saturday, but then I’ll be off alcohol until at least the next Zoom. I’m jabbed on Tuesday and think that it’s the least I can do to give it the best chance to be effective. Just grateful that science has given us a possible exit from the nightmare.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 12, 2021)

runnach said:


> Effective, being the whisky or the jab, Bill. Please clarify?



Both


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 12, 2021)

runnach said:


> Effective, being the whisky or the jab, Bill. Please clarify?



He means last chance saloon with the whisky this Saturday, then on the wagon for a couple of weeks after the jab next Tuesday


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 12, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I've got a real fear of doctors and all things medical but I made damn sure I was on the list for the vaccine. I got it three weeks ago and I'm living proof that it doesn't turn you into a robot robot robot robot robot robot


Are you sure.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I've only been drinking Saturday nights, won't be stopping that.


Try drinking sundays, much smoother by far.


----------



## chrishunter (Mar 13, 2021)

I`ve just read all the discussions on the for`s and against having the covid jab. My mother was a nurse and when she was training she brought home the mims catalogue, it included all tablets, medicines ,and vaccinations, and every one had a side effect.I decided then i would never take any  . I do take vitamins each day  ,ive never had the flu jab ,i take vitamin c  for cold symptoms . I am health conscious and i worked on maintenance at the hospital which took me in every ward ,office ,research dept and clinic.  But this virus is a killer many of my friends at the hospital have suffered with it ,some have died. I CANT WAIT TO GET MY SECOND JAB.. IT`S  A  NO  BRAINER ..


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 13, 2021)

I've always had a madras or a vindaloo for a cold, works a treat,  can't I skip the injection and have a phall instead


----------



## Robmac (Mar 13, 2021)

Haaamster said:


> I've always had a madras or a vindaloo for a cold, works a treat,  can't I skip the injection and have a phall instead



Now you're talking Paul, a good hot curry cures all.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 13, 2021)

Haaamster said:


> I've always had a madras or a vindaloo for a cold, works a treat,  can't I skip the injection and have a phall instead



Just picked up mine, no phall though, been a while since I've had one of those.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 13, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Just picked up mine, no phall though, been a while since I've had one of those.



I do like a Phall but my local injun do a Chicken Naga which absolutely no virus could survive!


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I do like a Phall but my local injun do a Chicken Naga which absolutely no virus could survive!


Well I heard the Chinese were doing swab tests in the bumbum, guaranteed you'd pass after eating one of those Rob


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Now you're talking Paul, a good hot curry cures all.



True Dat!!  My speciality dish (my only dish) is "Curry Hell".  Chicken or Lamb (pigs, eels, Hamsters, whatever).  Half a jar of Pataks Vindaloo Curry paste, half a jar of crushed Chilis from India (I have them on bulk order), Butter, Lard, onions, Grass or any other shite from the garden and it will blow your head off!  Yummy.

There used to be an advert in Viz magazine for years from Lord Harpole who was the Indian owner of the Rupali restaurant. If you could eat their Curry Hell you could all eat for free.  I now lay down that same challenge.  Simply PM me your address and I will send you a "Curry Hell" dish FOC (£99.99 p&p).  If you live, then I am sure all would agree that we would like to hear your comments on here.


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 13, 2021)

Hamsters


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

When I had my jab I noticed a long black car with blacked out rear windows following me . A man in black suit and sun glasses was driving and I couldn't shake them off......maybe the government is tracking us !!!!!!  
The conspiracy hobbyist nutters will believe that story.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

n brown said:


> just been talking to a relative ,70 yrs old and has been putting off getting the jab as she's scared of the side effects  . i happen to know her son , not the sharpest knife in the box , is really into his conspiracy theories and is a fervent anti vaxxer and anti masker etc . after telling her the positive effects being jabbed had on my outlook and just do it , i handed the phone to my wife to  have a go at reassuring her . after a couple of minutes Mrs B suddenly squealed with laughter !  turns out my relative was worried about the effect on her DNA . she finally admitted she'd heard the vaccine could turn you into a robot ! seriously


All that anti vaccine garbage is believed by some people , they are normally gullible people , easily duped and they are normally into every conspiracy theory on the planet.
I looked at some YouTubers channels and there were several of the covid deniers who believed the earth was flat.....that's the people we're up against.


----------



## nomis64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Gaza1515 said:


> Have a look at these, The Pfizer and AstraZeneca latest vaccinr results
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...izer-_BioNTech_Vaccine_Analysis_Print__2_.pdf
> 
> ...


Read this with care. Take a large population of people and watch them. Every now and then someone in that group will have a cardiac arrest, or one of the other fates counted. That doesn't mean the vaccine caused it. For sure though my fit (in September drove to France, cleared a garden) father became confused one December evening, was whisked off to hospital in respiratory failure and died 10 days later with covid.
People should have the choice, but they should be given the facts. I can tell you explaining medical things to much of our population is a challenge because a significant portion are either 1) fixed in their views or 2) stupid or 3) both. When it comes to cancer treatment the consequences only apply to the patient and the family. However with an infectious disease it can apply to the community and we should all at least consider what we do does to our community - like drink driving, smoking in public spaces, setting off nail bombs. Society is pretty tolerant at present. In the past we had leper colonies, fever ships and worse. So being banned from a trip to the Costas doesn't seem too unreasonable a price to pay for that choice.
PS I'm biased as I miss my dad.


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 14, 2021)

nomis64 said:


> Read this with care. Take a large population of people and watch them. Every now and then someone in that group will have a cardiac arrest, or one of the other fates counted. That doesn't mean the vaccine caused it. For sure though my fit (in September drove to France, cleared a garden) father became confused one December evening, was whisked off to hospital in respiratory failure and died 10 days later with covid.
> People should have the choice, but they should be given the facts. I can tell you explaining medical things to much of our population is a challenge because a significant portion are either 1) fixed in their views or 2) stupid or 3) both. When it comes to cancer treatment the consequences only apply to the patient and the family. However with an infectious disease it can apply to the community and we should all at least consider what we do does to our community - like drink driving, smoking in public spaces, setting off nail bombs. Society is pretty tolerant at present. In the past we had leper colonies, fever ships and worse. So being banned from a trip to the Costas doesn't seem too unreasonable a price to pay for that choice.
> PS I'm biased as I miss my dad.


Truly sorry to hear about your father, your poignant and clear interpretation of the information is all the more valuable when thinking of your recent loss. We should all take comfort from the fact that all this information is in the public domain and not hidden, that surely gives one confidence.

Every action we take from walking down the road to accepting a vaccine has risk but also benefit. Walking to see a friend is a benefit, falling off a kerb and breaking a leg while doing so is a risk. Reducing ones risk of dying from Covid is a benefit, the possibility of some side effects is a risk. The information available overwhelmingly shows the benefit to far outweigh any risk.

The difference today is the influence of social media on thinking and to be honest on governmental decisions. It has become a form of electronic anarchy.

Am I showing my age?  Take care Nomis, difficult times.


----------



## Discokegs (Mar 14, 2021)

Haaamster said:


> I've always had a madras or a vindaloo for a cold, works a treat,  can't I skip the injection and have a phall instead


The side effects of that could be horrendous


----------



## Squeegee (Mar 14, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own


The idea that when all people have had teh vaccine it ill not sp[read, you take it as much for others as yourself, like all vaccines.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own


The survival rate you talk about is tenuous  because to "survive"  many many people need to be in hospital fighting for their lives for many weeks. Some come out very weak and unable to walk because of muscle wastage, many "survivors" don't get back to normal....but yes they "survive".
If you want to take the risk and go through that precarious battle to "survive" then good luck to you,   BUT when everyone is vaccinated that wants it,  it will be the unvaccinated people like yourself who are in the vulnerable category.
On the bright side, there will be plenty of ventilator beds available for you.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 14, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> On the bright side, there will be plenty of ventilator beds available for you.


Will there though?  Maybe it will be the turn of the poor sods whose NHS has been taken over by covid patients. Like those who need hips, knees, heart patients requiring bypass operations who, if they had died from a cononary, would have been put down as having covid in the last 30 days. The NHS is in a terrible condition, it's not used to working anywhere near flat out. It to needs time to recover. 
Folks have been left in pain for more than a year, because of this pandemic. I reckon they should be put in front of the nay sayers.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Will there though?  Maybe it will be the turn of the poor sods whose NHS has been taken over by covid patients. Like those who need hips, knees, heart patients requiring bypass operations who, if they had died from a cononary, would have been put down as having covid in the last 30 days. The NHS is in a terrible condition, it's not used to working anywhere near flat out. It to needs time to recover.
> Folks have been left in pain for more than a year, because of this pandemic. I reckon they should be put in front of the nay sayers.



No one needs a ventilator for a hip operation or a new knee, and cancer patients who had  treatment cancelled should come before patients who need a new a  knee.  
Unfortunately, anyone who needed a heart bypass that caught covid and died, was probably killed by covid because the covid attacked the weak heart.

Someone with kidney failure could be killed by covid19  if they caught it . They could have lived many more years with kidney failure if they hadn't caught it, so it is right that cause of death was covid 19 because it caused an early death.

As for covid patients filling up hospitals, yes they were,  and still are to a lesser degree. What do you expect to happen, just let people suffocate and die at home from lung failure or do you believe it is all a hoax ?


----------



## Tim120 (Mar 14, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I do like a Phall but my local injun do a Chicken Naga which absolutely no virus could survive!



"And it burns, burns, burns".


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> "And it burns, burns, burns".


That Ring Of Fire.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 14, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own


It's impossible to quote an overall survival rate because it varies considerably according to age. The vast majority of cases of COVID were amongst the young, yet the vast majority of those who were hospitalised or died are over 60. Therefore, the survival rate for the young is going to be much much higher than for the old. I've searched and searched but can't find definitive data giving accurate survival or death rates amongst the infected according to age. Most of the stuff you see bandied about on social media are ridiculous figures based on the total size of the population in any age group but of course not all of them got sick, so you can't add them into the survival figures because they didn't catch anything in the first place. The closest I can find is that you have something approaching a 10% chance of death if you're over 80 and this reduces to 0.66% for the young. This doesn't allow for hospitalisations and long COVID although I found data that says 1 in 5 older people - 20% - will be hospitalised. One indisputable fact is that 98% of deaths occur in the over 60s, with numbers increasing by age. If you think back to the fact that the the vast majority of cases occur in the young, it becomes mind boggling. If you're young and decide not to be vaccinated, then it's a reasonable decision and good for you but if you're over 60, then good luck to you. It's a personal choice for each of us based on the facts and hopefully not on the scaremongering 

You later said that the trials aren't complete but this isn't strictly true. The safety and efficacy trials were thoroughly completed but obviously subsequent real world data can only be gathered after vaccinations have taken place, as with all vaccines. We've now given out over 24 million vaccines in the UK alone and no-one here has died. We've heard of 3 people in Norway I think who have died from bloodclots but there is no evidence as yet that this truly has anything to do with the vaccine and it may well be proven otherwise. I think 3 possible cases out of the tens of millions of jabs already given worldwide speaks volumes for levels of safety.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 14, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> No one needs a ventilator for a hip operation or a new knee, and cancer patients who had  treatment cancelled should come before patients who need a new a  knee.
> Unfortunately, anyone who needed a heart bypass that caught covid and died, was probably killed by covid because the covid attacked the weak heart.
> 
> Someone with kidney failure could be killed by covid19  if they caught it . They could have lived many more years with kidney failure if they hadn't caught it, so it is right that cause of death was covid 19 because it caused an early death.
> ...


Your last paragraph was a bit over the top wasn't it?  If it's a hoax, it's a bloody expensive one. And if you wanted a reaction, then you're trying to wind up the wrong person.
I was trying to make a point, that because of the pandemic, many thousands of regular patients, had whatever treatment they were expecting, delayed indefinitely because there were no beds, staff or treatment available.
I believe this was because covid had such a devastating effect on medical logistics. Affected people were taken as priority cases. Not being a medical man, I've no idea if this was the correct course of action. It was the action taken, nothing can change that.
If the pandemic is now under control in this country, or hospitals are now able to cope, then maybe folks waiting for replacement surgeries could/should take priority over refuseniks.
I do know, having had a replacement knee, there wasn't a need for a ventilator.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> It'smpossible to quote an overall survival rate because it varies considerably according to age. The vast majority of cases of COVID were amongst the young, yet the vast majority of those who were hospitalised or died are over 60. Therefore, the survival rate for the young is going to be much much higher than for the old. I've searched and searched but can't find definitive data giving accurate survival or death rates amongst the infected according to age. Most of the stuff you see bandied about on social media are ridiculous figures based on the total size of the population in any age group but of course not all of them got sick, so you can't add them into the survival figures because they didn't catch anything in the first place. The closest I can find is that you have something approaching a 10% chance of death if you're over 80 and this reduces to 0.66% for the young. This doesn't allow for hospitalisations and long COVID although I found data that says 1 in 5 older people - 20% - will be hospitalised. One indisputable fact is that 98% of deaths occur in the over 60s, with numbers increasing by age. If you think back to the fact that the the vast majority of cases occur in the young, it becomes mind boggling. If you're young and decide not to be vaccinated, then it's a reasonable deci good for you but if you're over 60, then good luck to you.
> 
> You later said that the trials aren't complete but this isn't strictly true. The safety and efficacy trials were thoroughly completed but obviously subsequent real world data can only be gathered after vaccinations have taken place, as with all vaccines. We've now given out over 24 million vaccines in the UK alone and no-one here has died. We've heard of 3 people in Norway I think who have died from bloodclots but there is no evidence as yet that this truly has anything to do with the vaccine and it may well be proven otherwise. I think 3 possible cases out of the tens of millions of jabs already given speaks volumes for levels of safety.



Excellent comment. 
I'd read that the figure of 98.7% survival  rate was for young healthy people,  so 1.3% of the young healthy people died, and we know even people in their 20s 30s 40s 50s have sadly died.  Some older people, 60s 70s 80s and 90s have survived  after a long and massive battle when it was touch and go.
As you said the overall survival rate is impossible to quote accurately .


----------



## Wully (Mar 14, 2021)

Dumb ways to die. Got a feeling not getting vaccinated should be another verse in this wee ditty.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Your last paragraph was a bit over the top wasn't it?  If it's a hoax, it's a bloody expensive one. And if you wanted a reaction, then you're trying to wind up the wrong person.
> I was trying to make a point, that because of the pandemic, many thousands of regular patients, had whatever treatment they were expecting, delayed indefinitely because there were no beds, staff or treatment available.
> I believe this was because covid had such a devastating effect on medical logistics. Affected people were taken as priority cases. Not being a medical man, I've no idea if this was the correct course of action. It was the action taken, nothing can change that.
> If the pandemic is now under control in this country, or hospitals are now able to cope, then maybe folks waiting for replacement surgeries could/should take priority over refuseniks.
> I do know, having had a replacement knee, there wasn't a need for a ventilator.



I hope I didn't misunderstand your position on the pandemic.   Many people who argue about the survival rate also say it is just a "bad flu" and they believe the government is lying to us. Some covid deniers have even gone into hospitals and filmed empty corridors at 10pm claiming the hospitals are lying about how busy they are,  which to me is doing the doctors and nurses a serious disservice, they are basically  calling the NHS staff liars.
I just get annoyed at such idiocy and I tend, rightly or wrongly, to tar everyone who argues like that with the same brush.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 14, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I hope I didn't misunderstand your position on the pandemic.   Many people who argue about the survival rate also say it is just a "bad flu" and they believe the government is lying to us. Some covid deniers have even gone into hospitals and filmed empty corridors at 10pm claiming the hospitals are lying about how busy they are,  which to me is doing the doctors and nurses a serious disservice, they are basically  calling the NHS staff liars.
> I just get annoyed at such idiocy and I tend, rightly or wrongly, to tar everyone who argues like that with the same brush.


Call me Jack Tar. Forget the jolly bit. Don't do jolly.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 14, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> It's impossible to quote an overall survival rate because it varies considerably according to age. The vast majority of cases of COVID were amongst the young, yet the vast majority of those who were hospitalised or died are over 60. Therefore, the survival rate for the young is going to be much much higher than for the old. I've searched and searched but can't find definitive data giving accurate survival or death rates amongst the infected according to age. Most of the stuff you see bandied about on social media are ridiculous figures based on the total size of the population in any age group but of course not all of them got sick, so you can't add them into the survival figures because they didn't catch anything in the first place. The closest I can find is that you have something approaching a 10% chance of death if you're over 80 and this reduces to 0.66% for the young. This doesn't allow for hospitalisations and long COVID although I found data that says 1 in 5 older people - 20% - will be hospitalised. One indisputable fact is that 98% of deaths occur in the over 60s, with numbers increasing by age. If you think back to the fact that the the vast majority of cases occur in the young, it becomes mind boggling. If you're young and decide not to be vaccinated, then it's a reasonable decision and good for you but if you're over 60, then good luck to you. It's a personal choice for each of us based on the facts and hopefully not on the scaremongering
> 
> You later said that the trials aren't complete but this isn't strictly true. The safety and efficacy trials were thoroughly completed but obviously subsequent real world data can only be gathered after vaccinations have taken place, as with all vaccines. We've now given out over 24 million vaccines in the UK alone and no-one here has died. We've heard of 3 people in Norway I think who have died from bloodclots but there is no evidence as yet that this truly has anything to do with the vaccine and it may well be proven otherwise. I think 3 possible cases out of the tens of millions of jabs already given worldwide speaks volumes for levels of safety.


Fair comments but I will wait and see how the jabs perform next winter when they come into contact with the wild virus and the trials are completed I agree with you about decisions being made because of scaremongering but I would say the scaremongering is on both sides with the whole debate even more toxic than Brexit


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 14, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> The survival rate you talk about is tenuous  because to "survive"  many many people need to be in hospital fighting for their lives for many weeks. Some come out very weak and unable to walk because of muscle wastage, many "survivors" don't get back to normal....but yes they "survive".
> If you want to take the risk and go through that precarious battle to "survive" then good luck to you,   BUT when everyone is vaccinated that wants it,  it will be the unvaccinated people like yourself who are in the vulnerable category.
> On the bright side, there will be plenty of ventilator beds available for you.


The survival rate I talk about is the fact that for most people it’s a mild illness yes people die and people get very ill but most don’t, but thanks for your good wishes on my future health and in the same spirit I wish you good health and sincerely hope that those like yourself that take the jab with enthusiasm don’t suffer the same fate that animals have in the past when after receiving corona virus jabs then came into contact with the wild virus.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 15, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> Fair comments but I will wait and see how the jabs perform next winter when they come into contact with the wild virus and the trials are completed I agree with you about decisions being made because of scaremongering but I would say the scaremongering is on both sides with the whole debate even more toxic than Brexit


To be honest, unlike the B word, I don't think this has been especially divisive. I very rarely hear a dissenting voice about the vaccine... as witnessed by the massive and enthusiastic take up so far 
I truly don't understand your comments about 'wild virus'. Are you talking about future mutations or another surge or just what's out there now? Everyone who catches the virus gets it 'in the wild'. You've confused me!... easily done


----------



## colinm (Mar 15, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> Fair comments but I will wait and see how the jabs perform next winter when they come into contact with the wild virus and the trials are completed I agree with you about decisions being made because of scaremongering but I would say the scaremongering is on both sides with the whole debate even more toxic than Brexit


The 'trials', as you seem to refer to 'real life', have so far proven the vaccine to work well, at the moment cv-19 appears to being spread by many age groups now, more middle age groups are now going in to hospital as their parents spread the disease.
Typed as I sit in hospital (not due to cv-19)


----------



## mark61 (Mar 15, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> To be honest, unlike the B word, I don't think this has been especially divisive. I very rarely hear a dissenting voice about the vaccine... *as witnessed by the massive and enthusiastic take up so far *
> I truly don't understand your comments about 'wild virus'. Are you talking about future mutations or another surge or just what's out there now? Everyone who catches the virus gets it 'in the wild'. You've confused me!... easily done


Correlation does not imply causation.

You'll soon be telling us harvest causes winter


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 15, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> To be honest, unlike the B word, I don't think this has been especially divisive. I very rarely hear a dissenting voice about the vaccine... as witnessed by the massive and enthusiastic take up so far
> I truly don't understand your comments about 'wild virus'. Are you talking about future mutations or another surge or just what's out there now? Everyone who catches the virus gets it 'in the wild'. You've confused me!... easily done


Yea sorry I mean what’s out there or future mutations as opposed to whats being injected


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 15, 2021)

colinm said:


> The 'trials', as you seem to refer to 'real life', have so far proven the vaccine to work well, at the moment cv-19 appears to being spread by many age groups now, more middle age groups are now going in to hospital as their parents spread the disease.
> Typed as I sit in hospital (not due to cv-19)


So far yes but it’s early days hopefully everything will go well but personally as the manufacturers don’t have enough confidence in their products to accept any liability thats a red flag for me, put it another way I wouldn’t buy a domestic appliance that was made with new technology without a warranty let alone allow a new tech substance be injected in to my body with no certainty of how well it will work how long it will last or how safe it is. I hope you get back on your feet soon


----------



## colinm (Mar 15, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> So far yes but it’s early days hopefully everything will go well but personally as the manufacturers don’t have enough confidence in their products to accept any liability thats a red flag for me, put it another way I wouldn’t buy a domestic appliance that was made with new technology without a warranty let alone allow a new tech substance be injected in to my body with no certainty of how well it will work how long it will last or how safe it is. I hope you get back on your feet soon


I have a certain amount of product liability insurance, this doesn't cover me for all the work I do, if someone wants me to do a job not covered then they have to pay the extra insurance, in the case of cv-19 some countries have said they will pay extra and Astrazeneca covers liabilities, others have chosen to pay less and cover the costs.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 15, 2021)

colinm said:


> I have a certain amount of product liability insurance, this doesn't cover me for all the work I do, if someone wants me to do a job not covered then they have to pay the extra insurance, in the case of cv-19 some countries have said they will pay extra and Astrazeneca covers liabilities, others have chosen to pay less and cover the costs.











						Pfizer given protection from legal action over coronavirus vaccine by UK government
					

Pfizer’s UK boss refuses to explain why the business needs protection from legal action




					www.independent.co.uk
				











						AstraZeneca to be exempt from coronavirus vaccine liability claims in most countries
					

AstraZeneca has been granted protection from future product liability claims related to its COVID-19 vaccine hopeful by most of the countries with which it has struck supply agreements, a senior executive told Reuters.




					www.reuters.com
				







__





						Consultation document: changes to Human Medicine Regulations to support the rollout of COVID-19 vaccines
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 15, 2021)

Given the current climate regarding what seems to be tenuous reasons to undermine the Oxford jab what do you reckon our chances are in the Eurovision Song Contest this year?


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 15, 2021)

***** said:


> Now Germany as well. Seems that Europe are looking for any excuse not to use the AZ jab. More for us !


I wonder if these countries that have put the vaccine on hold have looked at how many people get blood clots in a normal year just living normally ?  
Some people  get blood clots (DVTs)  from flying in aeroplanes but they don't close their airports to everyone.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 15, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> The survival rate I talk about is the fact that for most people it’s a mild illness yes people die and people get very ill but most don’t, but thanks for your good wishes on my future health and in the same spirit I wish you good health and sincerely hope that those like yourself that take the jab with enthusiasm don’t suffer the same fate that animals have in the past when after receiving corona virus jabs then came into contact with the wild virus.



The vaccines cannot cause covid, the vaccine only contains a tiny part of the virus called the "spike" . This triggers our immune system into producing antibodies.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 15, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Given the current climate regarding what seems to be tenuous reasons to undermine the Oxford jab what do you reckon our chances are in the Eurovision Song Contest this year?


The Eurovision song contest ?   Ah yes I remember that.


Trotter said:


> Have the vaccine or not. Not for us to force anyone.
> But don't create a fuss if you become ill. Choices have consequences.





mark61 said:


> The vaccine turning you into a robot has to be the funniest conspiracy so far.
> 
> Who is going to go to the trouble of coming up with a vaccine that turns robots into robots.
> 
> Everyone knows it’s an update for the cookie cleaner.



Conspiracy theories turn people into brain dead cretins.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 15, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> The vaccines cannot cause covid, the vaccine only contains a tiny part of the virus called the "spike" . This triggers our immune system into producing antibodies.


Yes I know but there is a possibility of an over Reaction of the immune system like this https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/22536382/ and weighed against the risk to my health from covid without a jab on balance I think it’s better to wait and see.Now that’s just my choice and I’m not telling anybody not to get the jab everyone has to make their own decisions based on the information that they have.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes we all have our personal level of acceptable risk.   If you catch covid19 there is also a immensely  higher risk ( depending on age of course) of an immune system over reaction called a cytokine storm which has a far higher death rate.   If you were making a bet at the bookmakers and the odds were only 40 negative reports to the 25million vaccinated in the UK (and many more Europe) surely the side effect risk is minute compared to the risk if you caught covid.  If those odds were on a horse race it would be a dead cert.   
https://www.politico.eu/article/coronavirus-vaccination-europe-by-the-numbers/


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 16, 2021)

People have freedom to decide on lots of things that could make them ill or cause their, or someone else’s deaths. It should be personal choice if someone wants a vaccination and it is. I don’t have a problem with that as I believe in those freedoms.
I do have a problem where a country’s government decided not to offer a vaccine though especially when the data they say they are worried about is below what is normal, (the blood clots deaths they are using is lower than expected in ‘normal’ times).
I am cynical and I do believe there are a lot of sour grapes involved.
Glad I live in a country where the government gives you the choice 

Edit: I did take the vaccine when offered and will be taking the second in May


----------



## colinm (Mar 16, 2021)

So we have 17,000,000 AZ and 34 cases of blood clots, countries are suspending it.
Then we have 11,000,000 Pf and 22 cases, pretty much the same percentage, but not suspended.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 16, 2021)

colinm said:


> So we have 17,000,000 AZ and 34 cases of blood clots, countries are suspending it.
> Then we have 11,000,000 Pf and 22 cases, pretty much the same percentage, but not suspended.



Yes, I was going to say it's unbelievable, but it's not.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 16, 2021)

Eurovision..
Due to Brexit.......... instead of coming last we will be one place lower !


----------



## colinm (Mar 16, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> You just watched the same thing on the news as me lol?
> That French woman actually admitted politics was involved in the decision. Scandalous


Today I've watched more tv than for a week, I'm not impressed.
P.s. At the moment I'm wearing compression socks and self administrating a daily jab of anticoagulant, so maybe I can rest easy.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 16, 2021)

Perhaps this should be renamed.
Media effluent or
Media affluence
Anyway I am off to have a ???


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 16, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> Yes we all have our personal level of acceptable risk.   If you catch covid19 there is also a immensely  higher risk ( depending on age of course) of an immune system over reaction called a cytokine storm which has a far higher death rate.   If you were making a bet at the bookmakers and the odds were only 40 negative reports to the 25million vaccinated in the UK (and many more Europe) surely the side effect risk is minute compared to the risk if you caught covid.  If those odds were on a horse race it would be a dead cert.
> https://www.politico.eu/article/coronavirus-vaccination-europe-by-the-numbers/


So much that we still don't know how the virus will affect any one person, My husband fought the virus while having immunotherapy, In theory.....given his age, illness and a treatment to boost his immune system it should have been curtains but he survived, IMO its safer to have the vaccine,


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 16, 2021)

MaxusMicky said:


> I refused mine I’m not anti vax but for an illness with a survival rate of 99.7% ill Give the experimental jab a miss each to their own



I'd rather be part of the solution than be part of the problem.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 16, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> *Fortunately  we still have freedom of choice as well as freedom of speech in the U.K. *if someone doesn’t want treatment they are perfectly entitled not to have it. It may lead to some short term travel restrictions but that’s part of the choice. There is no proof either way about passing on Covid so that is not a valid argument.
> What is wrong is the sort of thing Nigel is on about, people being scared off from taking something by ill informed folks. Media and social media has a lot to answer for but I somehow doubt it will any time soon.



If only that was true.


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2021)

i'll just leave this here https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2021/03/1...t-viral-because-its-such-brilliant-explainer/


----------



## barryd (Mar 16, 2021)

n brown said:


> i'll just leave this here https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2021/03/1...t-viral-because-its-such-brilliant-explainer/



It makes no sense.   The EU And EMA have said the AZ Vaccine is safe so why are so many countries taking it upon themselves to suspend it?  Bonkers and of course the longer vaccination process takes everywhere, the more people will die and the longer restrictions will go on for all, including us.  As the report says even if they say its safe now people will think there is no smoke without fire and refuse to take it. The damage is done.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 16, 2021)

barryd said:


> It makes no sense.   The EU And EMA have said the AZ Vaccine is safe so why are so many countries taking it upon themselves to suspend it?  Bonkers and of course the longer vaccination process takes everywhere, the more people will die and the longer restrictions will go on for all, including us.  As the report says even if they say its safe now people will think there is no smoke without fire and refuse to take it. The damage is done.



Seems the EMA will conclude their assessment by Thursday.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 16, 2021)

barryd said:


> It makes no sense.   The EU And EMA have said the AZ Vaccine is safe so why are so many countries taking it upon themselves to suspend it?  Bonkers and of course the longer vaccination process takes everywhere, the more people will die and the longer restrictions will go on for all, including us.  As the report says even if they say its safe now people will think there is no smoke without fire and refuse to take it. The damage is done.


Well that French woman on BBC interview earlier said it was contractual and political when it was pointed out there were similar incidents of blood clots with the other vaccines. I reckon it’s because the AZ vaccine is U.K. and no other reason


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2021)

i just hope this nonsense doesn't  screw  up my second jab ! these dumb people in power make me nervous


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 16, 2021)

I came across information today, can’t remember wether it was on the bbc, that actually there has been a bigger incidence of clots with the Phiser vaccine.

Seems to be more political than scientific.

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> I came across information today, can’t remember wether it was on the bbc, that actually there has been a bigger incidence of clots with the Phiser vaccine.
> 
> Seems to be more political than scientific.
> 
> Davy



There is a bigger incidence of "clots" generally at the moment, with or without a vaccine, and I don't mean blood clots...


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I'd rather be part of the solution than be part of the problem.


Snap that’s why I’m not having it


----------



## 2cv (Mar 17, 2021)

There’s an interesting article on side effects on the BBC this morning. Link

Of particular effect I thought is this quote *“Let's be clear, even with hindsight I'd do it all again. I'd rather have side effects than Covid, or another year of restrictions, or to accidentally pass the virus onto a loved one.”*

I had the AV jab yesterday and so far so good.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 17, 2021)

Don’t forget the AZ vaccine is based around the flu jab, not the new fast track method. I am usually a bit rough, sore arm etc after getting the flu jab, when Caz gets hers I always seem to get a mild flu type sickness anyway. I haven’t had flu since I started to have that jab so hopefully it’s gonna do the same with their Covid jab


----------



## izwozral (Mar 21, 2021)

All governments around the world want harm us or even kill us by giving everyone on the planet the Covid jab. It's blindingly obvious that those in power want to eradicate the whole of humanity but themselves.
And the reason why they want to do this  is...................???


----------



## Trotter (Mar 21, 2021)

KJW said:


> You can still die wether you have had  the vaccine  or not


You can still die if you have the virus or not.
Me? I’m more than ready to start living again.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 21, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> The vaccines cannot cause covid, the vaccine only contains a tiny part of the virus called the "spike" . This triggers our immune system into producing antibodies.


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes and look what it said on his headstone
“I told you I wasn’t well”

Davy


----------



## Poacher (Mar 21, 2021)

One of the wildest theories that I heard came from a friend.  Apparently the worldwide vaccination programme is a sterilisation programme.  I had to ask why they were starting with the over 85’s - the care homes must have been filled with rampant rabbits


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2021)

Poacher said:


> One of the wildest theories that I heard came from a friend.  Apparently the worldwide vaccination programme is a sterilisation programme.  I had to ask why they were starting with the over 85’s - the care homes must have been filled with rampant rabbits


well that's put the kibosh on starting another family   - damn


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 24, 2021)

If the jab gives you a stiff arm im just wondering could i have got it else where.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 24, 2021)

I read an article last week about a company that was trialling a gel that was for erectile disfunction against a placebo. The gel being trialled failed but the placebo worked and they don't know why.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 24, 2021)

If it was on Sky, the chances are it wasn't the truth


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> If the jab gives you a stiff arm im just wondering could i have got it else where.


.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 24, 2021)

mark61 said:


> If it was on Sky, the chances are it wasn't the truth


Who? Apparently it'll be in chemists within the year off prescription if you're interested.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 24, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Who? Apparently it'll be in chemists within the year off prescription if you're interested.


 Was replying to *****, but post has gone.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 24, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Was replying to *****, but post has gone.


A continual problem


----------



## Admin (Mar 24, 2021)

Several repeat offenders who are either unable to understand or don’t care about the community rules have now been banned from posting in the coronavirus section. 

Just to remind everyone, complaining about moderation on the forum is against the rules. If you are unhappy with moderation then open a support ticket and I will discuss it with you. Posting about moderation on the forum may get you a site wide posting ban.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 24, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I read an article last week about a company that was trialling a gel that was for erectile disfunction against a placebo. The gel being trialled failed but the placebo worked and they don't know why.



I know the answer to this.




The placebo was administered by a 22yo fit blonde with huge boobs.


----------

